

Swift Developers Community - niutech
http://swiftlang.eu/

======
sigzero
I wonder if Apple is going to step in a put out a cease and desist? Apple
developer docs have a very specific copyright notice and since he is linking
stuff to his google drive, I doubt he has obtained permission.

~~~
mantrax5
They can send a cease and desist, but they're not required to.

Think like Apple - why on Earth would you kill a site with resources for their
new language they're pushing? You wouldn't.

At most Apple might request that the lack of affiliation of the site with
Apple be made more clear. After all who knows who this guy is? Tomorrow he
might decide to post nazi jokes in there, you never know.

~~~
niutech
I am the guy behind swiftlang.eu and I can pledge that there will be no nazi
jokes ever. Why are you hating so much? I want to encourage devs like we all
are to get into a new and promising programming language and help people share
their knowledge. That's why I built a platform to make the devs community
grow. I used the Swift logo, which you can see everywhere in the Internets,
but hopefully it's not a crime. Please be more positive to the new bottom-up
initiative, because it's always better to do something useful than to do
nothing. Thanks!

------
Touche
I'm all for discussion about this new language, but this is just a list of
links. Surely there are interesting articles to upvote instead?

~~~
sigzero
swiftlang vs swift-lang (the one out there first) isn't going to confuse
anyone either.

~~~
Zaheer
The Swift domain marketplace was one of the quickest land grabs I've seen :P

------
jcromartie
Why? This is a blatant ripoff of Apple's style, and even some of the text is
ripped straight from
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/)

------
myko
The G+ link on the top right goes to a bad url:
[https://plus.google.com/https://plus.google.com/115939355494...](https://plus.google.com/https://plus.google.com/115939355494253692482)

------
KhalPanda
An odd choice of TLD, for presumably globally universal Swift resources.

~~~
jcromartie
Because swiftlang.(everything but eu) was already taken by _other_
opportunistic domain squatters. Yes, the person who created
[http://swiftlang.eu/](http://swiftlang.eu/) is an opportunistic domain
squatter.

------
Zaheer
Great site, for devs that want some more resources check out:

[http://www.LearnSwift.tips](http://www.LearnSwift.tips)

~~~
arfliw
Add to that [http://learnswift.com](http://learnswift.com) though it appears
to be just a landing page at present.

~~~
Zaheer
Yes, a ton of folks just bought a domain and put up a landing page. Many of
them are not even close to having material prepared to teach - just trying to
seize opportunity around the hype. With .tips I was attempting to actually
aggregate useful resources that already exist.

